

Ask HN: When did the Y Combinator home page change? - jlteran

I was looking at the YCombinator home page today, and really liked the changes they made.
======
jlteran
[http://www.ycombinator.com](http://www.ycombinator.com)

------
minimaxir
Nice moderator view of Hacker News. ;)

[http://www.ycombinator.com/images/home/HackerNews.png](http://www.ycombinator.com/images/home/HackerNews.png)

~~~
kevin
Well, that's hilarious.

~~~
wfjackson
The extra options are especially funny in the context of #5 in the news list
in the screenshot.

------
kevin
About 9am. [http://blog.ycombinator.com/new-y-combinator-
website](http://blog.ycombinator.com/new-y-combinator-website)

------
yurisagalov
This morning :)

~~~
jlteran
I figured it was probably this morning. I hadn't been to the home page in a
week so I thought maybe I missed the announcement or something.

